# local area connection cannot be disabled



## manidhwn (Jun 5, 2012)

i am using broadband connection with modem on landline when i go to disable local area connection it is not disconnected it shows error disabling connection
is this an security issue please tell why this problem is occurs 
screen shot is attached as attachment


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

Are you logged in as the admin when you try to do this?

Try these commands in Command Prompt to reset the TCP/IP stack-

*netsh winsock reset catalog*

*netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## manidhwn (Jun 5, 2012)

yes i have logged as admin
and i not have other guest user account


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

Did you try to reset the stack?


----------



## manidhwn (Jun 5, 2012)

i try first command it reset the catalog and then computer need to restart and i do so
after that i try second command line and it shows as screen shot in attachment 

is i correctly used second command line 

after those i still not able to disable local area connection


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

You should type each line independently and press enter at the end of each line.

You can also try to rename the catroot2 folder to oldcatroot2, as found on an earlier thread here-

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...sable-the-connection-at-this-time-126502.html


----------



## manidhwn (Jun 5, 2012)

thanks 
solution provided in thread works


----------

